# how bad did I do at the swap meet?



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Got these buildings today at the Dayton Ohio Swap meet. Was not looking for buildings, but very limited G scale items (you know you go to a swap meet looking for treasures, sad to come home with nothing) for sale. Originally decided not to purchase, but when back for a second look, started haggling with the vendor, was going to just get the crossing guard only, asked for better pricing if I purchased a second building, etc. You know how it goes...

I purchased 2 aristocraft buildings: a guarded crossing shanty and a freight station, and 1 Piko Gas station (planning to kit bash into something else). I also got 4 figures. All for $100. How did I do? Have not researched used building prices. Condition on building is good, slight color fading, no physical damage. Should I do more research before hitting a swap meet with cash in hand.

(P.S., This is my second attempt to post an image on this forum, please excuse me it I did something wrong. Hope one of the two links from photobucket works).

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums...721980.jpg

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums...e25a05.jpg
http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums...e1435a.jpg


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, I am posting challenged. How do I get my images to display in my post?


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Did a quick look on EBay. Found my garage for over $100. Feeling better about my purchases. Pola building appears more detailed with opening doors. Missing my gutter pipe thou. Will have to fab something.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That Piko gas station alone can set you back $100. The AC stuff can go for $25 to $75ish each, so I'd say you did pretty well.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Excellent. Didn't realize these building were so expensive. 

vsmith, got to ask. Do you have any Dalaks on your layout? Have changed my plans a little on my layout (constructing in spring) and going more whimsical now.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I will try





















BLK just edit copy and paste


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, 
Did well. Believe it is a POLA gas station. 
TOM


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r694/Dpinn1234/station_zps47721980.jpg


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r694/Dpinn1234/gasstation_zpsafe25a05.jpg


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

crossing_zps9de1435a.jpg


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Need help posting my pictures. Thought I copied the correct link. What an I doing wrong?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

your not a first class member so you need to post something than go back and edit it than put your link in or copy the pic.and paste like I said and did above. 

Dick


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

I do not believe you get the edit option once some one has responded to your post. that is what my issue was.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that the edit option is open for two or three hours, after that you can't make any changes.

It is a lot easier to post pictures if you join us as a First Class Member. 

Chuck


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That is definitely a Pola gas station. "Bobby's Garage"

I had one for many years. Nice model. Although it was a little too European. So I eventually replaced it with a Danbury Mint model:










Link to very large image

I gave my old Pola gas station along with some pumps and a tow truck to a fellow G scaler who lives in Colorado.

Looks like yours might be missing the front door (green with a window in it). Also missing the gas pumps.

But seeing as you got other structures too, for the price you did fine.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

YOU BAD... you did darn good. ok..


----------

